# Why Womens Brains are Cheaper



## Klocky (Mar 7, 2011)

In the hospital the relatives gathered in the waiting room, where their family member lay gravely ill. 

Finally, the doctor came in looking tired and somber. 

"I'm afraid I'm the bearer of bad news," he said as he surveyed the worried faces. 

"The only hope left for your loved one at this time is a brain transplant. 

It's an experimental procedure, very risky but it is the only hope. 

Insurance will cover the procedure, but you will have to pay for the brain yourselves." 

The family members sat silently as they absorbed the news. After a great length of time, someone asked, "Well, how much does a brain cost?" 

The doctor quickly responded, "?5,000 for a male brain, and?200 for a female brain..." 

The moment turned awkward. Men in the room tried not to smile, avoiding eye contact with the women, but some actually smirked.. 

A man unable to control his curiosity, blurted out the question everyone wanted to ask, 

"Why is the male brain so much more?" 

The doctor smiled at the childish innocence and explained to the entire group, "It's just standard pricing procedure. We have to mark down the price of the female brains, because they've actually been used."


----------



## Catwoman76 (Mar 7, 2011)

Klocky said:


> In the hospital the relatives gathered in the waiting room, where their family member lay gravely ill.
> 
> Finally, the doctor came in looking tired and somber.
> 
> ...



Thanks for cheering me up  Sheena


----------



## chrismbee (Mar 7, 2011)

suspect you have mixed up the "female" and "male" words ....


----------



## Klocky (Mar 8, 2011)

chrismbee said:


> suspect you have mixed up the "female" and "male" words ....



I'm prone to mixing up words ending in "off" too Chris


----------



## MargB (Mar 10, 2011)

Love the joke, love the responses!  Have to stop reading now as I am so obviously not working.


----------



## Witchy Mum (Mar 24, 2011)

LAMO  Look at me using text speak!!  Loving the jokes, hope I am not breaking copyright laws but posting lots to facebook!!


----------

